# The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner



## brucebwb08 (Mar 2, 2011)

Has anyone on here used "The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner" on their antique bottles?

 If so how was the outcome?

 How long did you soak them?


----------



## edndlm (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been using WHINK Toilet Bowl Cleaner for years ! I put 1/2" in bottom then cover mouth with rubber or plastic lid & swirl for a few minutes . I dump in a beaker & reuse . You have to rinse well and not leave it in bottle too long as it will etch glass eventually .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 3, 2011)

The works cleaner is the 'numero uno' bottle diggers friend...that and Dawn power dissolver. I usually leave them overnight for tough stains using the "Works", but it doesn't seem to hurt the glass like Whink.


----------



## brucebwb08 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great, Do you use The Works straight or do you mix it with water?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

I usually use it straight.


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: brucebwb08
> 
> Great, Do you use The Works straight or do you mix it with water?


 you can use it either way.. I use 3/4 part water 1/4 part the works.. I let my bottles set in the solution for 2 or more days.. You will want to use gloves,cause the works has a small amount of 
 Hydrocloric Acid . That is hydrochloric acid when mixed with water. after you soak them.. you will want to dip in fresh water an then use the proper size bottle brush an then redip in the clean water...[/align]


----------



## Wolfdog (Mar 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 are you letting the entire bottle set in the solution or just pouring it inside the bottle ?


----------



## brucebwb08 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the bottles sitting in a 5 gallon bucket full of it.


----------



## kastoo (Mar 10, 2011)

> My Setup : : Member List : : Contact Admin : : Today's Posts
> 
> 
> The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner
> ...


----------

